# [Off-Topic]Guia Basica sobre LaTex V1.0 (disponible)

## alexlm78

Introduccion

No hace mucho me encontre con un amigo preguntando acerca de LaTex, al cual mandaron a la fabrica de Durex, aunque no venga al caso, pero me percate de que hay muy poca o no hay, al menos yo no encontre, documentacion de este tema en espanol asi que despues de navegar por varios lugares y desempolvar mis notas de una conferencia de "Publicacion Cientifica con LaTex" a la que asisti hace mucho, complete esta pequena guia, que no pretende ser nada elaborado simplemente un manual introductorio a este tan basto tema.

Espero que a mas de alguno le sea de utilidad, por cierto si bajaste el PDF este mismo esta hecho en LaTex, asi que si quieres puede obtener el archivo .tex de mi pagina web (http://www.alexlm78.org/).

Sin mas preambulo a lo que venimos.

Conceptos Basicos

Que es LaTex?

Como siempre empezamos por el principio, LaTex es un macropaquete para Tex, que a su ves es un lenguaje para prosesado de documentos.  Podriamos pensar el LaTex como un lenguaje de marcadado de texto para procesar documentos de alta calidad.

Ventajas

* El autor provee una estructura logica, y no se preocupa en los detalles de como se vera el documento final.

* Es excelente cuando de escriben formulas.

* Provee procesado automatico de pies de pagina, numero de pagina, tabla de contenidos, etc.

* Es muy problematico a la hora de producir documentos horrorosos.

* Te presiona para que pienses logicamente.

Desventajas

* Te obliga a pensar logicamente.

* No es adecuado para propositos de diseno.

* No es muy recomendable para producir un monton de complicadas tablas.

La primcipal difetencia entre LaTex y los procesadores de texto del tipo WYSIWYG (ej. Productos Mocosoft ) es que LaTex presenta muchisima mas atencion en el contenido y no en como luce el mismo. En LaTex el autor provee una logica estructurada y el look se basa es estilos predefinidos.

Esto presenta severas ventajas y desventajas, cuando tu escribes basandote en una logica definida siempre obtendras docuementos razonablememente presentables. De todas maneras es muy facil cambiar el estilo de un documento terminado. La desventaja es que solamente puedes ver el documento final despues de pasarlo por el procesador de LaTex.

Un archivo en LaTex puede pensarse como un archivo de codigo fuente, ( Ej. archivo.c ), y a LaTex como el compilador ( Ej. GCC ) para producir el documento final ( Ej. binario ).

Como se usa!

Para propositos de esta guia voy a asumir que tienes instalado tetex y que estas usando Gentoo Linux, claro puede usar cualquier distribucion, solamtente la forma de instalar los paquetes debera ser algo especifica.

```
# emerge tetex
```

y algun editor de texto, puede ser uno normal o alguno especializado para LaTex, escoge alguno de estos o todos

```
# emerge kile

# emerge lyx 

# emerge vim

# emerge gvim
```

Particularmente prefiero VIM o GVIM, un frontend para VIM, es que no soy muy adepto a KDE y vengo de la vieja escuela de Hacker en pura consola, lo cual significa, como es obvio que no se usar ni Lyx ni Kile.

Bueno empecemos, un archivo LaTex consta de dos partes principales, la cabecera, tambien llamada preambulo.

```
\documentclass[11pt,letterpaper,oneside]{report}

\usepackage[spanish]{babel}
```

Y el cuerpo

```
\begin{document}

\author{Alejandro Lopez Monzon}

\title{Mi primer documento en LaTeX}

\maketitle

\tableofcontents

\chapter{Basico}

Este es el primer parrafo de el primer capitulo.  El titulo de este capitulo es \emph{Basico}.

\end{document}
```

En el encabezado es donde le decimos a LaTex que clase de documento queremos y que packete, estilo, vamos a utilizas.

Lo primero que encontramos en un documento LaTex es el \documentclass , y esta es su sintaxis:

```
\documentclass[primeras_opciones]{segundas_opciones}
```

Las primeras_opciones son como queremos el formato del documento, recordemos que esta es una estructura logica.

	OPCION				EJEMPLO

Tamano de la letra		12pt, 11,pt,...

Tamano del papel		letterpaper, a4paper, legalpaper,...

Cantida de columnas		twocolumn, treecolumns,...

uso del papel (ambos lados)	twoside

las segundas_opciones son el tipo de documento que se desea usar, estas son:

book------------------|	\part{titulo}

report---------------||	\chapter{titulo}

article-------------|||	\section{titulo}

letter		    |||	\subsection{titulo}

		    |||	\subsubsection{titulo}

cada una de estos puede tener varias subpartes, como lo indica el cuandro anterior, el book tiene todos las partes, capitulos, secciones, subsecciones, etc,. y la carta que no tiene ninguna.

Despues del \documentclass podemos agregar el paquete que querramos para nuestro documento, podemos pensar en estos paquetes como en las librerias de la mayoria de los lenguajes de programacion.

Sintaxis:

```
\usepackage[idioma]{packete}
```

Igual que el \documentclass tiene primeras y segundas opciones, la primera es el idioma y el segundo es el paquete a usar.

Encontrar el paquete a usar depende muchisimo de que vayas a hacer, mi recomendacion es usar el paquete babel, aunque a veces uso el graphic que contiene soporte para agregar imagens ps al documento.

En fin encontrar el paquete que necesites es una cuestion muy personal.

Sigamos adelante,.... ahora adentremonos al cuerpo del documento.

El cuerpo siempre empieza con \begin{document}, y termina con \end{document}, dentro va todo el contenido, partes, capitulos y todo.

El comando \author{nombre}, define el nombre del autor del documento

El comando \title{titulo}, define el titulo del mismo.

Tambien puedes definir la fecha con el comando \date{texto}, si lo que deseas es la fecha del dia \date{\today} lo hace por ti.

Luego nos queda hacer el titulo y la tabla de contenidos.

```
\maketitle

\tableofcontents
```

Luego solo nos falta el contenido real de nuetro documento, en nuetro ejemplo solamten usamos un par de lineas.

Ahora como generamos un archivo leible, con formato y todo, bueno eso se hace asi:

```
# latex Ejemplo.tex

# pdflatex Ejemplo.tex

# latex2html Ejemplo.tex
```

Cada uno de estos comando produce un archivo con nuestro documento, el primero nos genera un documento DVI que puede ver con un un programa como xdvik, el segundo genera un PDF que lo vemos con XPDF o AcrobarReader y el tercero una carpeta con el contenido en varios archivos en formato HTML, para ver con cualquier browser.

Un poco mas a fondo

Ahora que ya sabemos como crear un documento con una estructura bastante elemental, profundicemos un poco mas.

Cuando necesitamos hacer algo mas complicado que un reporte, necesitamos tambien poner una bibliografia, dentro de LaTex las bibliografias tienen este formato:

```
\begin{thebibliofraphy}{99}

\bibitem[99]{Casona}{Casona, Alejandro. La dama del alba}

\bibitem[98]{Tolkien}{Tolkien, J.R.R. El hobbit}

....

\end{thebibliography}
```

Para hacer una cita de la bibliografia se utiliza \cite, ejemplo

```
\cite{Tolkien}
```

las referencias en el pie de pagina, son un poco mas complejas, pero antes de eso algo que se me habia pasado por algo, como centrar

para esto solo es necesario encerar el texto a alinear dentro de

```
\begin{center}

.....

\end{center}
```

volviendo a las notas en pie de pagina, se usa esta sintaxis:

```
\footnote{texto}
```

texto puede ser cita compelta o una referencia a otra, como por ejemplo una bibliografica.  Para esto usaremos los \label y los \ref, los primero creal una etiquieta a la cual podemos referencia desde cualquier parte los ref hacen referencia a una ya hecha, puede ser un label o una cita de otro tipo.

pongamolo con ejemplos, para hacer un pie de pagina por primera vez con toda la informacion, ejemplo un libro de lagun autor, usamos esto

```
\footnote{\label{Cuauhtemoc}Cuauhtemoc Sanchez, Carlos. La fuerza de Sheccid}
```

y para solamente hacer referencia a una etiqueta ya hecha

```
\footnote{\ref{Cuauhtemoc}}
```

con esto ya tenemos pies de pagina.

Otra cosas importantes son las listas, esto lo hacemos de esta manera:

```
\begin{itemize}

\item texto

\item texto

...

\end{itemize}
```

donde texto es lo que queremos listar, y puede tener multiples lineas, cada \item es una vineta.

Creo que por el momento es suficiente para la guia basica, aun hay muchas cosas, como poner formulas, tablas, figuras, pero eso lo trataremos en la version 2 de la guia.

No dejen de buscar en mi pagina la siguiente edicion, suena de a huevo, en fin, por ahora eso es todo, los dejo con algunos links que les pueden servir.

Links

http://www.tex.ac.uk

http://www.micropress-inc.com/linux/

http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net

http://www.lyx.org

http://kile.sourceforge.net

http://www.texmacs.org/

Notas

Bueno, como mas de alguna vez me ha pasado, haciendo esta puequena guia he encontrado un monton de cosas nuevas que no habia encontrado, lo cual casi que hace obligatorio una version 2.0 de este documento y probablemente una version 3.0, con el tiempo lo sabremos.

Por ahora, esto es todo, pronto la continuacion de este documento, en http://www.alexlm78.org encontraras las nuevas actualizaciones en la seccion de proyectos.

----------

## ertomas

Alex!!!

Magnifica guia de LaTeX, ya tenia unas cuantas pero esta me parece sencilla y muy util. Además especial para Gentoo..xD. A ver cuando lo ponen en la Wiki de gentoo, que puede ser de gran ayuda para la gente que quiere introducirse en esto del LaTex.

Un Saludo

----------

## Magnum44

He oido/leido hablar bastante del LaTeX este... pero nunca he entendido muy bien cual es su finalidad... Me he leido por encima esta guia y sigo sin verle la esencia. Alguien me puede decir pq es tan "tan" LaTeX? yo lo veo bastante complicado si lo que quieres es escribir un texto... no se si me explico. ¿Qué utilidad tiene? (ya se que para escribir textos científicos...)

Alguna mente que me ilumine?  :Confused: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> He oido/leido hablar bastante del LaTeX este... pero nunca he entendido muy bien cual es su finalidad... Me he leido por encima esta guia y sigo sin verle la esencia. Alguien me puede decir pq es tan "tan" LaTeX? yo lo veo bastante complicado si lo que quieres es escribir un texto... no se si me explico. ¿Qué utilidad tiene? (ya se que para escribir textos científicos...)

 

La utilidad mas importante de LaTeX es implemente escribir textos claros, concisos y nada pretenciosos, me explico, UNIX y por ende Linux Tienen en si mismos una necesidad imperante de documentacion de excelente calidad, y LaTeX nos ayuda a lograrlo, como? simplemente dejando de lado la forma o presentacion y enfocandonos en el contenido, no necesitamos documentos llenos de colores y figuras, sino algo legible y entendible.

la mayoria de Linuxeros son Hackers y no nos interesa que se vean muy bonitos los documentos sino que sean utiles y lo mas pequeños en tamano que sea posible.

LaTeX es la mejor forma de redactar documentacion para sistemas operativo y todo tipo de desarrollos.

espero haberme dado a entender.

saluditos

----------

## Sertinell

Siempre he tenido ganas de aprender Latex, y este año con la uni me han entrado mas ganas aun. Los profes lo utilizan para escribir muxa documentacion, y en muxos textos cientificos se les ve el Latex por todas partes ^^. La verdad esqe si qe qeda muy claro y no tienes qe andar dandole al Enter para pasar a la pagina siguiente, y si editas algo del principio no se descuadra todo lo siguiente, como ocurre con los procesadores.

Debe ser bastante comodo para trabajos y demas...

Proposicion par el verano: "aprender Latex" (Mientras no este en la playuqui)  :Wink: 

un saludo

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Yo creo que quien más y quien menos siempre ha tenido curiosidad con Latex, en verano intentaré aprender!

----------

## DarkMind

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> He oido/leido hablar bastante del LaTeX este... pero nunca he entendido muy bien cual es su finalidad... Me he leido por encima esta guia y sigo sin verle la esencia. Alguien me puede decir pq es tan "tan" LaTeX? yo lo veo bastante complicado si lo que quieres es escribir un texto... no se si me explico. ¿Qué utilidad tiene? (ya se que para escribir textos científicos...)
> 
> Alguna mente que me ilumine? 

 

lo mismo pienso, no le veo el sentido a complicarse la vida, existiendo cosas como openoffice, koffice, etc

no le veo la utilidad

pero en fin.. si alguien prefiere gastar su tiempo en cosas asi, que lo haga xD

----------

## ertomas

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

>  *Magnum44 wrote:*   He oido/leido hablar bastante del LaTeX este... pero nunca he entendido muy bien cual es su finalidad... Me he leido por encima esta guia y sigo sin verle la esencia. Alguien me puede decir pq es tan "tan" LaTeX? yo lo veo bastante complicado si lo que quieres es escribir un texto... no se si me explico. ¿Qué utilidad tiene? (ya se que para escribir textos científicos...)
> 
> Alguna mente que me ilumine?  
> 
> lo mismo pienso, no le veo el sentido a complicarse la vida, existiendo cosas como openoffice, koffice, etc
> ...

 

No se, pero si no lo habeis utilizado, creo que no sabeis la posiblidad que tiene LaTeX, en cuestion de escritura de textos, tanto cientificos como no cientificos. La facilidad que tiene a la hora de pasar de un formato a otro, como postcript, pdf, dvi, etc...etc... Cuando te creas tu plantilla (cosa que no lleva mas de 10 minutos), ya te tienes que olvidar de retornos de carro, tabuladores etc.. El solito lo hace todo, y con una presentacion profesional, puediendo poner imagenes, enlaces url, y todo.

Creo que para opinar sobre algo, sobre cualquier tema se debe conocer su funcionamiento, rendimiento, caracteristicas, pros y contras.

Os invito a que probeis LaTeX..

Un Saludo....xD

----------

## Paulinuks

En http://www.gpul.org hay una guía bastante útil de LaTeX.

----------

## Sertinell

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

>  *Magnum44 wrote:*   He oido/leido hablar bastante del LaTeX este... pero nunca he entendido muy bien cual es su finalidad... Me he leido por encima esta guia y sigo sin verle la esencia. Alguien me puede decir pq es tan "tan" LaTeX? yo lo veo bastante complicado si lo que quieres es escribir un texto... no se si me explico. ¿Qué utilidad tiene? (ya se que para escribir textos científicos...)
> 
> Alguna mente que me ilumine?  
> 
> lo mismo pienso, no le veo el sentido a complicarse la vida, existiendo cosas como openoffice, koffice, etc
> ...

 

Yo no he usado Latex, pero hay una cosa qe tengo clara, para textos "largos", y para los qe quiero un formato muy definido openoffice no me ha servido, lo ultimo qe hice fue una practica de la uni, en la qe tarde mas tiempo en darle formato al texto, dejar caer las imagenes donde queria, y pasar a otra pagina, qe lo qe tarde en escribirlo. Y encima cuando me di cuenta de qe uno de los esqemas tenia qe ir en la 1ª pagina... Todo el formato  a la mierda, tuve qe volver a hacerselo.

Digo yo qe si mis profes lo usan para hacer sus libros ( y las tesis ), por qe no lo voy a usar yo para mis trabajos ?? Ademas siempre qeda muxo mas "profesional" un trabajo bien hecho, todo exactamente igual, con las mismas sangrias, etc. qe algo mas arcaico lleno d colores e imagenes...

Eso sin hablar de la "portabilidad" de Latex

Un Saludo

----------

## navegante

De acuerdo con Sertinell, el openoffice (que es muy bueno, nadie lo niega) se queda corto para trabajos más largos y profesionales, tesinas, tesis, libros, monografias, etc. Si solo quieres hacer una carta, un trabajo corto es más rapido con openoffice, pero si es del otro tipo te tardaras más al final al tratar de darle formato, indices, etc.

En este momento voy camino a casa de un familiar a arreglarle su tesis de fin de carrera, porque ya se hizo bolas con el word  :Rolling Eyes:  y no le cuadra nada. Es cierto que con ciertos mecanismos puedes tratar de darle potencia tanto a openoffice como a word pero aún así se quedan cortos. Por otro lado no es necesario aprender casi nada, instalate klyx y lo veras. En windows es más dificil (cygwin y esas cosas son necesarias), yo me estuve peleando unas horas con windows para instalar miktex t otras herramientas para tener un entrno decente en que terminar un libro, ya que no tengo linux ahora  :Sad: . Saludos.

----------

## Sertinell

Hola, he decidido ponerme con latex de manera definitiva, he impreso un par de manuales pero me qeda una duda, no hay algun editor tipo lix, pero en GTK ( 1 o 2 ) ??

No tengo ninguna libreria de KDE instaladas y no me hace mucha gracia meterlas.

Un saludo y gracias.

----------

## Sertinell

he empezado a pasar mis apuntes a latex, lo pongo aqui por si alguien se anima, qe tenga tambien un ejemplo de texto MUY matematico.

http://webs.ono.com/sertinell/apuntes.pdf (el resultado)

http://webs.ono.com/sertinell/Apuntes.tex (el codigo latex)

Estan a falta de pasar el corrector ortografico , y por supuesto aun no esta acabado.

P.d. Mñn me paso y edito y pongo unos cuantos link's a guias qe he encontrado y me han recomendado  :Wink: 

----------

## frodoweb

y el "compilado" ?¿

PD: y para Mac OS X hay algo?

----------

## Sertinell

El dvi ??? Con el codigo en latex lo puedes crar sin problemas pero bueno lo subo tambien  :Smile: .

http://webs.ono.com/sertinell/Apuntes.pdf

http://webs.ono.com/sertinell/Apuntes.tex

http://webs.ono.com/sertinell/Apuntes.dvi

para macOsX yo tambien ando buscando creo qe se puede instalar tetex con fink, ahora msimo tengo el ibook sin internet (no tengo router), ya os contare algo.

los manuales:

http://www.tex.ac.uk/cgi-bin/texfaq2html

http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/info/lshort/english/lshort.pdf

http://tamarugo.cec.uchile.cl/manualesDelCec/manuales/latex.html

Un saludo

----------

